# Tip culture is dead



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

This mostly only came from just one surge ride. I ain't no ant driving around nob-stop for just $3 all day. I do hit and run when possible and get the good dough.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Tip culture died in 2013.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Tip culture died in 2013.


True true


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_“For the umpteenth time…
The tip is already included in the ride!!!”_


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's sickening. Even service workers who understand the necessity of tips don't do it. I think the only thing to do is 1 star everyone. I haven't done that yet, but I'm thinking of it. I realize the 1 in 15 people who DO tip will be unfairly effected but they're going to have to be collateral damage. Sorry. I can't think of any other way to get back at these jerks.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have found that my universal constant, over the long haul I get 10.5% tips on my rides. I count on surge and promotions or I don't drive. 

Food is a totally different story.


----------

